

Don't waste your time in crappy startup jobs - gergles
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-your-time-in-crappy-startup-jobs/#

======
jnazario
in a word, "this".

in a few more: "things i wish i had known some time ago. and had the guts to
act on."

i didn't expect it to resonate so well, but it did. thanks.

